
Google play music shutting down - abuckenheimer
https://blog.youtube/news-and-events/youtube-music-will-replace-google-play-music-end-2020/
======
RubberSoul
I got this email and started to transfer my library only to learn it requires
also creating a YouTube channel. The message says...

> On YouTube Music, playlists are stored on your channel. To continue
> transferring your Google Play Music playlists, create your channel now.

> All your Google services will display your channel name. Learn more

Huh? I don't really know what a YouTube channel is and probably don't want
one. Does this mean my playlists will be public? What does the second part
about all services displaying my channel name even mean? Clicking "Learn more"
does not help. I'm having a hard time figuring out the privacy and other
implications of transferring my music library. Why does listening to the music
I uploaded have to impact all my other Google services? I don't want a YouTube
channel, I don't want to be social, and I don't want other people seeing the
music I listen to.

